# Shirley might be expecting



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

Our white Ringneck dove Shirley might be expecting eggs. I am not total sure. I know she getting fatter, she plucking feathers in her nest. Is those signs of getting ready for eggs? To make a long story short, we are new to pigeons, dove keeping. We had her mate Fonzie we thought he was being too mean and attacking our pigeon. So we took him to a small pet store. Well in few days since we notice feathers in nest, getting fatter, so she might be expecting? I was told Doves, pigeons mate for life. I need to try to get her mate back. I told him I will call the store, they known me for so many years, they usually help me out. We did not know that Fonzie was just trying to protect Shirley and the nest, like I said we are still new, learning things. If she laying eggs, what about handling chicks? We want the chicks to be used to people, but heard some will reject babies?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

As a lone dove she should not hatch the eggs if they are fertile. which they probably are not I would think if fonzie has been gone for more than a week. eggs are fertilized not long before they are layed. If she lays eggs then do the math and go from there..


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know how long it take for doves or pigeons to get fertile anyway, I know Fonzie try to bang her more than once before we took him. I think she a female, I was told more than one people because she so quiet. She doesn't make a sounds except low sound.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

How old were those pictures you had on facebook of the two doves? They were not old enough to actually do any productive mating at the age they were in those pictures.

Oh wait, Shirley was the young white one and Fonzie was the adult male you got from someone else. You got rid of the other young orange one didn't you? Fonzie was old enough to mate, of course, but I don't think Shirley is old enough to lay yet. She is probably just moulting and getting bigger because she's filling out.


----------



## Waswarrensflockofbirds (Jul 14, 2012)

I have no ideas the age of doves I do know Shirley is young, isn't she old enough to breed yet?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

warrensflockofbirds said:


> I have no ideas the age of doves I do know Shirley is young, isn't she old enough to breed yet?


without a male in with her that is her mate..then any eggs she may lay will not be fertile.


----------

